# The Heretic postponed due to massive data loss



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

​
Commissar Ploss here with a bit of somber news. I'm very well wretchedly sorry to say that i'm going to have to postpone the release of The Heretic outside this month of January. 

Truth is, this evening i've run into a major snagglepuss of a problem. My workstation that i've been slaving at to construct the first issue of the ezine has utterly and absolutely crashed. And is itself inaccessible as is all of the material on the workstation. 

I'm doing my very best to remedy the situation. i haven't slept at all this evening, in an attempt to call in favors throughout my contacts in the computer fixing industry. Not only is The Heretic's information inaccessible at the moment, but so is all of my own personal written works including full manuscripts and all accompanying data. So, needless to say, i am working as hard as i possibly can to get the system back up and running.

This means however, that i doubt very much that i will have an issue of the Heretic to show you all come Friday, as i had planned. As i'll be lucky to just recover use of the computer by the end of the month...

Too all of you who have submitted stories and art to me for publication in the magazine, do not be discouraged. I still have your stories and art in my email, safe where they are. 

If worse comes to worse, i will have to start from scratch, but will still have your stories and art. it will just take another stint of time. However, fingers crossed on me recovering use of the workstation. 

Mark my words, i've invested too much time in this project to see it thrown to the wayside. There will be a Heretic ezine. i promise. 

my sincerest apologies, please hang in there with me,

Commissar Ploss


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Bad luck CP. 

Is it the hard drive itself thats buggered? Or something else like the mobo?
In situations like that i usually pull the hard drive out and put it in another computer as a secondary HD, boot from the primary, and drag/drop files.

Guessing that you are well aware of this method though, and if its the hard drive itself then i wish you the best of luck for the data recovery.
I know how much it sucks to lose something you have worked so hard on.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Damn...

That really sucks man, I`m sorry and I feel for you. 

My machine contracted a virus early last year and I lost a lot of my own work as well. Don`t give up though, We`ll cheer for you! :clapping:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Unlucky mate. At least you didn't get burgled by a homosexual gorilla last night. I had to escape onto the roof!

For your condition I prescribe...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Aw, thats sad to hear man...  

I was really looking forward to this... Best luck to you mate!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

KingOfCheese said:


> In situations like that i usually pull the hard drive out and put it in another computer as a secondary HD, boot from the primary, and drag/drop files.


This. Done it myself, works like a charm, and takes like 15 minutes.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Well what does the Commissariat say to do to your workstation when it does this?

Or just follow Jez's advice and drink some Guinness


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

This is bad news, i was looking forward to the ezine.

I hope the data is recoverable.


And remember as a last resort, you can always Powerfist the computer


----------



## R3con (Jan 5, 2009)

ploss PM me if your looking for recovery options, I do it every damn day


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Ouch. 

Fingers crossed, mate, hope things turn out well. 

Or maybe this was a sign from the Emperor that you should give it another go so that you can perfect your design? :shok:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks for the support everyone.  I'm leaving here in a little bit to take it to a mates house where he does all this stuff for a living. Fingers crossed we wont miss anything... if i can't get everything, i've got a list of priority files, mostly the Heretic stuff as well as my own writing stuff. fingers crossed. 

CP


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Jezlad said:


> For your condition I prescribe...


I'm gonna third this suggestion.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

That sucks man; most anothing ever when your shit crashes 

Don't worry about getting the heretic up asap, get all yoru stuff back first


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> I'm gonna third this suggestion.


way ahead of you all, lol. i survived the night on Bourbon and Guiness  :alcoholic:

cheers

CP


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Jezlad said:


> For your condition I prescribe...


I fourth it.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> way ahead of you all, lol. i survived the night on Bourbon and Guiness  :alcoholic:
> 
> cheers
> 
> CP


Well, if the objective was to forget your woes through the consumption of large quantities of alcohol, then what was the point of Guiness when that would only hamper your intake of the southern wonder? Unless..... (imagines ploss with a 
jerry rigged beer helm with a bottle of bourbon super glued to the side and a Guiness can on the other) nvm. :laugh:


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

owwwwie forgot the headache i had when that happened hang in there CP we have faith


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey, bad luck CP. I had something sorta like that when the Internet stopped working on Saturday. And I fifth the beer suggestion.


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

Backup drives are cheaper than buying new models. 

Hindsight though.

Good luck! Been there several times before. It's a bitch.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

This reminds me I haven't backed up for a good while......

Good luck getting everything back. If your rig does turn out to be royally fucked, i recommend pouring the guiness onto it's circuits as punishment for it's insolence.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

cheers, y'all. got a word back from my mate, things are all good. didn't end up losing any data. So we should be back up and running here soon. I'll still be forced to push back the first issue until February...

CP


----------



## Ninja D (Nov 9, 2010)

Awesome! Good to hear your writings were recoverable. I'd go insane if my stuff was lost and I couldn't get it back.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thats excellent news Commissar Ploss.

Keep up the good work :so_happy:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> cheers, y'all. got a word back from my mate, things are all good. didn't end up losing any data. So we should be back up and running here soon. I'll still be forced to push back the first issue until February...
> 
> CP


Glad to hear that nothing was lost! Looking forward to February!


----------



## FaithfulDemise (Jul 10, 2010)

That is great news! I bought a usb device that I use to swap hard drives so backing things up is a cinch! I grab important files and copy them to one of my many hard drives and store them in a dry, warm place in a static free plastic.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Great to hear mate; I look forward to the first issue.


----------

